# What are your favorite tracks and/or songs from Video Games



## Nimbus (Jun 20, 2011)

I have quite a few, mixed bag too..sorta..got some Touhou, some Megaman, a few others. Alot of it's from RPG games.

I've listed youtube links by the way under each song, in case you want to listen to them. Not embedded though, thought I'd be curtious in terms of bandwidth.

Love Coloured Magic (2nd Card Arrangement) - Marisa Kirasame's them (Original)
Artist: NKZ, ZUN 
OST: Touhou 7.5 Immaterial and Missing Power OST ~ DAY DISK
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbiK6RUoZis

Title: Innocent Wind (Touhou  - Aya Shamerimaru's theme (Remix)
Circle: WAVE/Morrigan
Album: Symphonic Caprice "Evening Primrose" - ????? ???\
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-e2U7PHAe4

And Then To Coda
Artist: Chikayo Fukuda
Album: Solatorobo OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJthgbSQqBY

Reincarnation Remastered (Mima's Theme) (Remix)
Artist: ?????
Album: None, albiet heres
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQWxwS0gIq4

Strawberry Crisis (Yumemi Okazaki's theme) (Remix)
Artist: Not listed for some reason
Album: Also not listed,  
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDdfjQeIy1k...feature=related

Departure -Mythos ver- (Remix)
Artist: Rhythmbox says its "InitiCreates)
Album: Megaman/Rockman Zero - Mythos
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsQI7Q4X8Nc...feature=related

Esperanto -Mythos ver- (Remix)
Artist: InitiCreates
Album: Megaman/Rockman Zero - Mythos
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRAjiv23A3M...feature=related

Satori Maiden ~Third Eye~ (Original)
Artist: ZUN
Album: Touhou 11 - Subterrenian Animism OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI_p5SzBkgI

Dark Lord Ganondorfs Theme (Remix)
Artist: ZREO Project
Album: Zelda Reorchestrated - Wind Waker OST.
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgfuojiFQLE
You can actually download this on Zelda Reorchestrated's website, along with their other works, free of charge, legally!

Frozen Boundary (Kyurem's theme) (Original)
Artist: Nintendo?
Album: Pokemon B&W OST, I'm assuming
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKtn7_2w9u8

A Battle of Great Valor (Original)
Artist: Yoko Shimomura
Album: Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaXsk1-UvsI

Dark Impetus (Original)
Artist: Yoko Shimomura
Album: Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCC-KIMdsTI

VS. Grandmaster/Sorcerer Rei (Original)
Artist: Cant figure it out, nothing seems to list it. Someone help me out with this one.
Game: Brave Story: New Traveler
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xh9t7Ib2Jc

The Black Mages - Dancing Mad (FFVI) (Remix)
Artist: The Black Mages
Album: Don't know
Link (Full song): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdt74rarv4g

The Black Mages - Clash On The Big Bridge (FFV) (Remix)
Artist: The Black Mages
Album: Don't know
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHbYIbleQP8...feature=related

SWR - Tenshi Hinanai's Theme - Catastrophe in Bhava-agra ~ Wonderful Heaven (Original)
Artist: ZUN
Album: Touhou 10.5 Scarlet Weather Rapsody OST (Day Disk)
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpimM9FF_cI

Star-Stealing Girl (Kid's Theme) (Original)
Artist: Yasunori Mitsuda
Album: Chrono Cross OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoEMaWrQBQM

Dream of the Shore Near Another World (Another World Theme)
Artist: Yasunori Mitsuda
Album: Chrono Cross OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKcr2OTgws

Palmtree Panic - Good Future (European/Japanese Version) (Original)
Artist: Sega
Album: Sonic CD OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjlkHxwaqSE...feature=related
Note: I dare you to listen to this in a bad mood, and still retain your bad mood afterwards. 

Quartz Quadrant - Bad Future (European/Japanese Version) (Original)
Artist: Sega
Album: Sonic CD OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrzmpAefrzk

Mario and Luigi 3 - Bowsers Inside Story - Final Boss (Original)
Artist: Nintendo
Album: M&L3:BIS OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Lzd724YcY
Heres another Link to a nice remastering of it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPRa4Bhdm9o...feature=related

VS Cloud of Darkness (Original)
Artist: Nobou Uamatsu
Album: Final Fantasy III DS OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcUxGQkLj2c
Notes: Four White Mages does work, just as long as you play it right. Heck 4 devouts is even better!

Mythos Ygdrasill's Theme (Original)
Artist: I seem to have forgotten
Album: Tales of Symphonia OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRtrbzLJQjo

Fatalize (Sheena, Regal, Kuchinawa) (Original)
Artist: I seem to have forgotten
Album: Tales of Symphonia OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrX4cAkHMp4...feature=related

Like a Glint of Light (Tethe'Alla Battle) (Original)
Artist: I seem to have forgotten
Album: Tales of Symphonia OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnzwWkP7zaE

Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django OST: Zoku Bokura no Taiy? ~ Boktai 2 
Composed/Arranged: Norihiko Hibino, Shuichi Kobori, and Akihiro Honda
Album: Boktai Sound RareTracks East of the Sun & West of the Moon 
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQof9m2tVuo

World of Darkness /Dark Boy's Revenge (Sabata's battle Theme) - Be afraid Sun.. 
Composed: Dont remember
Album: Boktai 3: Sabata's Counterattack OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47UlEV7lA5o...feature=related

Carmillas Theme
Artist: Dont remember
Album: Boktai 3: Sabata's Counterattack OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo3VX21uW20...feature=related

Count Of Groundsoaking Blood
Artist: Don't remember
Album: Boktai 3: Sabata's Counterattack OST
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQP_VR7hdLE...feature=related

Oh and how could I have frogotten

Broken Moon (Suika Ibuki's theme)
Artist: ZUN I believe
Album: Touhou 10.5 SWR OST 
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGlt8rLwWzQ


That's all I can remember for now, I may post more or edit this if I remember more.


----------



## Raika (Jun 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkvQte7JWpw[/youtube]
All time favorite OST, Karma, from my all time favorite visual novel, Ever 17. The music complemented its scenes in the visual novel perfectly, I nearly cried. ;A;


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 21, 2011)

All of NieR's soundtrack. The entire thing is godlike.

Several of Valkyria Chronicles tracks.

Most of Ever17's soundtrack.

Most of Family Project's soundtrack

The entire Magnum Opus version of Touhou songs ( I think it's an album? I have no idea, there's a ton of touhou music).

and here's a list of a few things I posted in another forum a while ago.



Spoiler



Valkyria Chronicles - Valkyria's Awakening - Close Combat - We Are Squad 7 - Main theme - Intro Theme
NieR - Kaine (salvation)( - Song of the Ancients (Hollow Dreams) - Blu-Bird



Oh and I just have to post Ever 17's opening song. I love it.

[youtube]axZRJe4Lk8s[/youtube]

Dunno why the only uploading of it (that I can find) has a When They Cry + other stuff video, but whatever lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot one, it's a nice one too, very serene yet powerful. You should listen to it.

Stickerbrush Symphony (Sockpuppetremix version)
Artist: SockPuppetRemix
Album: None
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpNIO5YWY_Y
If you like it and have firefox, you can use an addon called Video2Mp3 to download it as a mp3 file from youtube.

*sniff* *teary eyes* God I love it so much....it's so beautiful, the guy/gal who made this is a marvel.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you only counting stuff made for the game? 'Cause the only good thing I've got to say about any NFS is one of them introduced me to Busdriver with Imaginary Places.

I'll come back later when I can remember the "proper" game music. I'll probably have to play some stuff though as in my opinion good game music is like good film music, if it sticks out it's doing it wrong.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 21, 2011)

Give these a listen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOJ91H4mraU[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_ipWtjyuIM&feature=related[/youtube]

Well if you don't know of this performance then you've never heard, Epic.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5st0b3ln5U[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2011)

[youtube]wbAvDvYbXi4[/youtube]
[youtube]DzKRuwKyJmY[/youtube]


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 21, 2011)

Remixes:

[youtube]z-eIQMSOgWA[/youtube]

[youtube]E-VViU_oXGo[/youtube]

[youtube]zSly4ciGUWM[/youtube]

[youtube]yqwkXj3vJQM[/youtube]

[youtube]3WyyrAN5XV8[/youtube]

[youtube]-ha320edRi8[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mario Bros theme:
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhscMsBhNhw

Super Mario World theme:
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH8mQRXemuo

Peaceful Days from Chrono Trigger:
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI3PtLCC8WE

"The Best is Yet to Come" from Metal Gear Solid:
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPSl6YS-UI...feature=related

Rhythm Tengoku and Rhythm Heaven soundtrack, all of them

More to come


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 21, 2011)

just love tf2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDNuX8iR1xk[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQVSW9KlIhc&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va3-PF09pXw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Issac (Jun 21, 2011)

Wanderer of Time, vocal version of Terra's Theme... it's so lovely:
[youtube]4ZAXqBfEo5A[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

There are a lot for me, so for now I'll just put 5.

Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations - Pursuit Remix
[youtube]fJOyst8PYTI[/youtube]

Chrono Trigger - Corridors of Time
[youtube]bNzYIEY-CcM[/youtube]

Chrono Trigger Rock Remix by the Red Wings
[youtube]ipVI256UNfc[/youtube]

Persona 4 - I'll Face Myself -Battle-
[youtube]V7ErlkQIc4A[/youtube]

Pokemon GS - Vs. Red/Lance Rock Remix
[youtube]wSKxTqDvsas[/youtube]


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 21, 2011)

and one more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm1_zBSUYFc[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2011)

Dammit Nimbus, stop forgetting tracks!

The Pinnacle (Original and Remix)
Game: Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
Link (Original): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp05QrS_-LI
Link (Remix): You have to hear this remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_WeHwFIqJ4

Such a perfect track for this game.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 22, 2011)

This is one of my favorites:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHs_98HZnVY[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations - Pursuit Remix
> [youtube]fJOyst8PYTI[/youtube]


[youtube]ZrQXiPiK4VQ[/youtube]
[youtube]cx0zW3MkaA0[/youtube]
[youtube]2Lnws61NLSI[/youtube]
[youtube]0xvEW4qyEY0[/youtube]

You gotta admit this is better.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 22, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ThcX8h7E_s[/youtube]

Just gonna drop this off.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 22, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I've always thought T&T had the best music, with AAI coming in second and Apollo Justice in third.


----------



## wasim (Jun 22, 2011)

nine thou - need for speed mostwanted
pain - midnight club 3
no good - need for speed prostreet
see the world - tony hawks 
and the Deadmau5 radio from GTA chinatown wars !


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2011)

simple and clean - Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep


----------



## prowler (Jun 22, 2011)

Haven't played the game but this is my current loved song
[youtube]http://youtu.be/8ars-xI8qrQ[/youtube]
(PLEASE RELEASE OVER HERE)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5EUZ9Ebb_A[/youtube]

[youtube]http://youtu.be/JVSYSfHo-MI[/youtube]

[youtube]http://youtu.be/YsG80RGxzNM[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's another one I just recently found to like. Funny how I like tracks yet I don't even own half these games, I really should buy them at some point, but I'm too pressed for cash with college, that and I'm a tightwad to begin with (Hell Solatorobo is the first game in awhile I've bothered to order)


Unversed Boss/Wheel Master (Original + Remix)
Game: Kingdom Hearts BBS
Composer: Yoko Shimomura (Original) Blue.Nocturne (Remix)
Link (Original): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee560Cithds...feature=related
Link (Remix): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZLs4vvmV88


----------



## BurlyEd (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0z08OpmEPc[/youtube]
"Probably one of the best movies ever ... and the best soundtrack ever :-]"


----------



## machomuu (Jun 23, 2011)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> -snip-
> "Probably one of the best movies ever ... and the best soundtrack ever :-]"


Here's the name of the thread:
"What are your favorite tracks and/or songs from *Video Games*"


----------



## BurlyEd (Jun 23, 2011)

machomuu,

You are correct, sorry.
I own this soundtrack CD.
I know that there were PS, PSP and PS2 games named "Ghost in the Shell",
but this song was from the movie, not the games.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 23, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVVZaZ8yO6o[/youtube]


----------



## roastable (Jun 23, 2011)

These are a few of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Persona 3 - The Battle for Everyone's Souls


Spoiler



[youtube]rdMhTL5bZrs[/youtube]



Tales of the Abyss - Karma


Spoiler



[youtube]HmutdTMKD98[/youtube]



Final Fantasy VII~Crisis Core - The Summoned


Spoiler



[youtube]WPlWNuQCowA[/youtube]



Final Fantasy X - The Sending


Spoiler



[youtube]aKSWNzV-u-o[/youtube]



Final Fantasy X - Final Battle ~ Original Sin


Spoiler



[youtube]PuKPX6aAu0w[/youtube]



Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days - Vector to the Heavens


Spoiler



[youtube]cobFXU41cNo[/youtube]



Kingdom Hearts 2: Final Mix+ - Rage Awakened


Spoiler



[youtube]aUd4-LIKusA[/youtube]


----------



## linuxGuru (Jun 23, 2011)

Earthbound - Pokey Means Business


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1QfIbLulf8[/youtube]



Earthbound - Battle against a weird opponent


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd1njB6SQok[/youtube]


----------



## shyam513 (Jun 24, 2011)

All of the Kh2 soundtrack - but Particularly the Org xiii battle theme.

A lot from ffx - Suteki Da ne, Someday the dream will end, and People of the north pole.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 24, 2011)

Such a shame, how can I forget this?

[youtube]HNefNLOHVYk[/youtube]


----------



## Forstride (Jun 24, 2011)

Quite a lot of videos, so I put them in a spoiler.



Spoiler



[youtube]-z2kxFCQ_mQ[/youtube]

[youtube]PuudI0WtWYc[/youtube]

[youtube]SPaCgOd8bIs[/youtube]

[youtube]uqcPSbkS9TQ[/youtube]

[youtube]322V5rD6ko4[/youtube]

[youtube]s7fqllhtdHI[/youtube]

[youtube]rUnpqWIeCqg[/youtube]

[youtube]EIeMHh7rRVQ[/youtube]

[youtube]0MIQvBSFBSU[/youtube]

[youtube]PCT4tf_E-C4[/youtube]

[youtube]bp_fCUnna0A[/youtube]

[youtube]K5xdue7GFcc[/youtube]

*insert entire Banjo-Kazooie & Banjo-Tooie soundtrack here*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 24, 2011)

Spoiler



Ar Tonelico III OST - EXEC_EP=NOVA/.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2QTRmsTWfs[/youtube]
Ar Tonelico III OST - Nyamo no uta
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rgXH2GW7Bo[/youtube]
Ar Tonelico II OST - Zawameku Kodou ~Croche~
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5jVzGfxKBY[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2011)

Persona 4 - Nevermore
[youtube]6pAb68IUR3E[/youtube]

Persona 4 - Pursue My True Self
[youtube]VKrPtx6LzrU[/youtube]

Touhou: Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil - U.N. Owen Was Her
[youtube]VIop055eJhU[/youtube]

Touhou: Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil - Accept Bloody Fate (IOSYS)
[youtube]a21u0OxLDV8[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 24, 2011)

Nintendo is the master of making addicting silly songs

[youtube]5DKGKs32xjs[/youtube]


----------



## Aeter (Jun 24, 2011)

Some of my favorite NES tunes.


Spoiler



[


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 24, 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz0IgN_MfmI[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qq7BtdA0eg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22iPWe-5o9w&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k70--ZllmBo[/youtube]


Gotta say I love capcom. I woulda put some more but i dont wanna spam or anythin XD


----------



## AetherMaster (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a lot of favorites, but here's a few that top the list:



Spoiler



Menu 1 from Brawl:
[youtube]LS8F22mHzd4[/youtube]

The Menu theme in Metroid Prime:
[youtube]6VQWGGKABqc[/youtube]

The Title Screen them of Metroid Prime 2:
[youtube]EC6pWSxQPGQ[/youtube]

The Menu theme of Metroid Prime Trilogy:
[youtube]fciBd6GE-6g[/youtube]

The Legendary Hero from Zelda Wind Waker:
[youtube]uo6X184-lSA[/youtube]

Throwback Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy 2:
[youtube]u3l3xpkAkvA[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely can't forget these 2

Ducktales - The Moon
[youtube]MPkhhLC1tf8[/youtube]

Megaman 9 - Thunder Tornado
[youtube]fTvjc12new0[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't spam if it's on topic.
Put them in spoilers, though.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's quite a few more, I really need to remember more often.

Spoiler tags because list is long.



Spoiler



*Dark Boy Sabata*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django & Boktai 3: Sabata's Counterattack
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc6VfRouYqw&feature=related[/youtube]

*Sunflower Girl Zazie*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT1McswWFdM[/youtube]

*Vampire (Vs Ringo)*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bLtab57VOQ&feature=related[/youtube]

*Attack! (TRAP! Battle)*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqSaWa45g6c&feature=related[/youtube]

*Earth-Ruling Durathor*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZCpcENv9hc&feature=related[/youtube]

*Magic Flute (Black Dainn's Intro Theme)*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5xZOPGC3bw[/youtube]

*VS Black Dainn (First Round)*
*Game:* Boktai 2: Solar Boy Django 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJG0OsGerrU[/youtube]

*New Culiacan*
*Game:* Lunar Knights
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpMPGGnkYFU&feature=related[/youtube]

*Duke Dumas*
*Game:* Lunar Knights
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lmc0oykmQ4&feature=related[/youtube]

*Dark World Jazz (OCRemix)*
*Game:* Legend of Zelda: A Link to The Past
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYzzlYWNUfw[/youtube]
You gotta admit, it has a nice tune to it, and I love Jazz.

*Light World Overworld Jazz (OCRemix*
*Game:* Legend of Zelda: A Link to The Past
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPozxcLtiCM&feature=related[/youtube]

*Zeal Palace*
*Game:* Chrono Trigger
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64p6cXE6dnQ[/youtube]

*Schala's Theme*
*Game:* Chrono Trigger
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs-ryBgA6ws&feature=related[/youtube]
Schala's theme always makes me want to cry for some reason. Kinda tragic how you only get to save her in Chrono Cross, and theres nothing you can do to save her before that. Very sad, being destined and fated to be the arbiter for "It" without any other say in the matter

*Jotaro Joestar's Theme*
*Game:* Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77zQEyySE_s[/youtube]

*Satori Maiden*
Game: Touhou 11 - Subterranean Animism
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pq5zuzr4HM[/youtube]

*Lunar Dial (IaMP Ver.)*
*Game: *Touhou 7.5 - Immaterial and Missing Power
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQeflIoz4v4[/youtube]

*Septette for the Dead Princess (SWR Ver.)*
*Game:* Touhou 10.5 Scarlet Weather Rapsody
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UHrkLINE0U[/youtube]

*Locked Girl ~ Girl's Secret Room (SWR Ver.)*
*Game:* Touhou 10.5 Scarlet Weather Rapsody
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rda4JOvYNI&feature=related[/youtube]

*Shanghai Teahouse ~ Chinese Tea (UNL Ver.)*
*Game:* Touhou 12.3 Unthinkable Natural Law
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tax__hIPAF4[/youtube]

*Faith is for The Transient People (UNL Ver.)*
*Game:* Touhou 12.3 Unthinkable Natural Law
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6etfL7mgOQ[/youtube]

*WWW Server/And You Shall Know The Truth (MMBN Remix)*
*Game: *Megaman Battle Network 2
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOGRYJublVo&feature=related[/youtube]
_Remix would be great for a sort of "Bad Ending" Alternate Storyline_

*A Surge of Power! *
*Game:* Megaman Battle Network 6 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CoXq-QQrhk&feature=related[/youtube]

*Fighting Oneself *
*Game:* Megaman Battle Network 4
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqBZ8WI-gV4&feature=related[/youtube]

*Vs Bug Beast Gospel*
*Game:* Megaman Battle Network 2
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRqs7yQA0OE&feature=related[/youtube]

*Dark Lord Ganondorf*
*Game:* Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk3Dtk0_kAk[/youtube]

*Eternal Wind (Overworld Theme)*
*Game: *Final Fantasy III DS
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsSJKqkHQzY[/youtube]
_Btw, White Mages ****ing rock, that is all._

*Crocodile Cacophany*
*Game: *Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svsX8wk0aLk&feature=related[/youtube]

*Underworld (Boss Theme)*
*Game:* Disgaea
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRocYkjyRk[/youtube]

*Sinful Rose*
*Game:* Disgaea 2: Cursed Memories
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkJB2TrIeG4&feature=related[/youtube]

*Kurtis Theme (Tomo Yo)*
*Game:* Disgaea
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ArgROgHxiQ[/youtube]

*Running Fire*
*Game: Disgaea*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYay9D5oVBw&feature=related[/youtube]

*VS Mewtwo (Stadium)*
Game: Pokemon Stadium
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqJl84tflLM[/youtube]

*VS Kanto/World Champion*
*Game*: Pokemon Black
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8_XgiekAQI[/youtube]

*VS Team Magma/Aqua Leader (Orchestrated Remix)*
*Game:*Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZRfKqLlw0s[/youtube] 

Edit: Forgot Some..

Another Winter
*Game:*Scott Pilgrim vs The World: The Game
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCREJfWEtz0[/youtube]

VS Super Gideon
*Game:*Scott Pilgrim vs The World: The Game
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MwOrPSAzuc[/youtube]



I expecially like Sinful Rose...love the tone and everything.

Oh and yes, please *if you're going to post embedded youtube links, please put them inside spoiler tags, less clutter.*


----------



## ars25 (Jun 28, 2011)

all of the kh soundtracks

gods eater birst opening song
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zJ44kpboow[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVzfvCW5KZg[/youtube]


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 28, 2011)

I think there was a similar thread somewhere but I guess here I go again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These four pieces are imo the best I`ve experienced in gaming as far as I remember, though there are many other pretty amazing soundtracks (Okami, MarioGalaxy, Final Fantasy, NiGHTS among others)!



Spoiler: Panzer Dragoon Orta - Anu Orta Veniya



[youtube]GsxMBrXm7Ic[/youtube]

Breathtaking





Spoiler: Shadow of the Colossus - Prologue ~To the Ancient Land~



[youtube]ut0YDGH7NYU[/youtube]





Spoiler: Shenmue - Sedge Tree



[youtube]M0SmPIyo-h8[/youtube]





Spoiler: Braid - Downstream



[youtube]uejW9xIFCMw[/youtube]


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here a couple. Will be back if I can recall more.



Spoiler: Thunder Force V



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfTCd8Qb_zs[/youtube]





Spoiler: Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfRfVdwlHF8[/youtube]





Spoiler



[titlekami][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiikD9pRCMI[/youtube]





Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts II



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyT3B6tMQ7Y[/youtube]





Spoiler: BlazBlue



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TScDYf3uwoQ[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 29, 2011)

MOAR ACE ATTORNEY



Spoiler



Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Gumshoe's Theme
[youtube]vBOv1Ce6olA[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Mask DeMasque's Theme - "Please Listen!"
[youtube]4jiCeo1Vy20[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Damon Gant's Theme - "Swimming Anyone?"
[youtube]OMQKGMS_Df4[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Justice for All
Search - In The Midst 2002
[youtube]bAEN8h34H_k[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Turnabout Sisters' Theme 2001
[youtube]7qqGLyvgy_I[/youtube]
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Magic
[youtube]FHJRHM_dOw[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Steel Samurai Theme Song
[youtube]m1Syt7p2Iv0[/youtube]
Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
Godot's Theme: "The Fragrance of Dark Coffee"
[youtube]wGcyKEZtWuE[/youtube]


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 30, 2011)

How can I forget this?



Spoiler: CRASH BANDICOOT YEAH!!!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAXQt7TrjoY[/youtube]



Here is a few more.


Spoiler: Street Fighter EX Plus Alpha!!!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGFzF8zn3ko[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pnpbLz27Yk[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lli58hkCbEo[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJwMVC5XUco[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT0huZIjLjw[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK6vg9CwjXA[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC2ctlcgDlc[/youtube]


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

Gonna add a few more, and hopefully I wont have forgotten anymore



Spoiler



*Chrono Trigger*

Memories of Green (1000 AD Map)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upMiabvfBlg[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2Fp9KAxFKc&feature=related[/youtube] (Beautiful Remix)

Cooridors of Time (Kingdom Of Zeal Map Theme)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsj5xjoLXtE[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXp3qjeM0e4&feature=related[/youtube] (Chrono Symphonic OCR Version)

*Touhou*

The Divine Wind Blows (Sanae's Theme) (Touhou Pocket Wars EVO+)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNR8yS122XI[/youtube]

The Destined Scarlet Devil Mansion (Remillia Scarlet's Theme) (Touhou Pocket Wars EVO+)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVr2cMpQQTM[/youtube]

The Skyscraper's Color is Changing (Byakuren Hijiri's Theme) (Touhou Pocket Wars EVO+)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it4S8f87voI[/youtube]

*BlazBlue:*

Bullet Dance (Noel Vermilion's theme) 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWQdltUMid4[/youtube]

Rebellion (Ragna's Theme) 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4CNXKTuF8g&feature=related[/youtube]

Zelda: Four Swords Adventures

Frozen Hyrule
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZO1Gy__UwQ[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wugg_OPL5AQ[/youtube] (ZREO version)

Zelda: Links Awakening

Tal Tal Heights
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOo5yr76RJs&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKxKngAM8fE&feature=related[/youtube] (ZREO Version)


----------

